# RIP Little Cinco



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

My little Cinco passed away this afternoon.  I take comfort knowing that the short 8 months she was on this earth was spent being loved and cuddled! She will be missed.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww sowwie for yuur loss =[

Cinco saddley missed! x


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
RIP, Cinco.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

RIP Cinco Girly


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry Yonksgirl, she was taken away too young


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am extremely sorry for your loss 

RIP Cinco.


----------

